# Probleme mit distfiles

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt mir Cedega gehollt und jetzt habe ich die Datei in das distfiles verzeichnis kopiert. Jetzt kommt aber dieser Fehler

emerge cedega

Security Violation> A file exists that is not in the manifest

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

```
          __   _,--="=--,_   __

         /  \."    .-.    "./  \

        /  ,/  _   : :   _  \/` \

        \  `| /o\  :_:  /o\ |\__/

         `-'| :="~` _ `~"=: |

            \`     (_)     `/

     .-"-.   \      |      /   .-"-.

.---{     }--|  /,.-'-.,\  |--{     }---.

 )  (_)_)_)  \_/`~-===-~`\_/  (_(_(_)  (

(                                       )

 )     Plese do NOT feed this troll!   (

'---------------------------------------'
```

Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Super geile Antwort.

Die bringt mir schon viel.

OMG

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Dave, Dave, Dave....

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du nicht einfach irgend eine Datei aus dem Netz herunterladen kannst und diese mit emerge installieren kannst? 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

DIese ist ja drin im Portage.

emerge cedega

Die Datei wo es bracuht heisst so wo ich in die distfiles reinkopiert habe.

Aber sie nimmt es nicht an. Wiso

Gruss Dave

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Dave, Dave, Dave....
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du nicht einfach irgend eine Datei aus dem Netz herunterladen kannst und diese mit emerge installieren kannst? 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

naja wenn die datei nicht passt dann muesste doch der digest falsch sein und nicht die obige Meldung kommen, oder?

wenn ich das richtig interpretiere liegt das daran dass in /usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega oder /usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega/files eine datei existiert die nicht im Manifest steht.

----------

## amne

Welche Datei (Dateiname) hast du denn wo wie heruntergeladen?

----------

## dertobi123

Das Manifest im CVS ist sauber, sprich alle Dateien im Manifest verzeichnet. Entweder neu syncen oder überprüfen ob da lokal doch noch was liegt, was da nichts zu suchen hat ...

----------

## Hotstuff

Die Datei muss man downloaden

cedega-small-5.1.tgz

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

OK jetzt geht es war eine Datei im faltschen ordner 

THX

Gruss Davr

----------

